# Grouse Mountain discount ski tickets?



## gslvan (Jan 15, 2008)

I remember years past that discount ski tickets could be bought at various food outlets such as Super-Valu, Safeway, or 7-11 for the various ski hills around Vancouver. 

Are there any places where I can buy discount ski tickets for Grouse Mountain?


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 1, 2008)

As far as I know, the downtown Vancouver Tourist Center at 200 Burrard St., (604) 683-2000 sells discount ski lift tickets.


----------

